# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Italian

## Darobat

Does anyone here speak Italian?  I'm posting this in the French Lounge because French is it's closet relative.  Does anyone know of any resourses to learn it?

----------

Heres an Italian audio magazine.  I listen to the French one and its pretty good.  http://www.champs-elysees.com/products/ ... fault.aspx

----------


## tdcinprc

hmm...i kinda think spanish is closer to italian than french... 
Italiano, che bella lingua! 
Man, I miss studying romance languages...Right now I'm swamped with Russian and all its cases, and Chinese with all its endless characters... 
Don't know when I'll make it back to french, or italian...one day...one day...(not to mention taking on spanish, which I can read okay, kinda...cos of italian)

----------

Italy's best skater: Carolina Kostner

----------

oops. That didn't work.

----------

